# Barking dogs problem in Maadi Degla



## AndrewAlex (Mar 13, 2012)

I know there are a lot of dog lovers in here, I love them myself, but the situation where my partner (a school teacher in one of the British schools) and I live is just horrendous.

Every night, without fail, between 3-4am we get a pack of street dogs either in front of our building, or on the corner of the street - barking, barking, barking.

When they start, they set off all the other dogs in the neighborhood, so we're faced with a dogs version of the Philharmonic Orchestra every night... not a pretty sight or sound.

To top it off, one of the neighbors has a dog that constantly barks during the day also. 

People in the area seem to be either oblivious to it, or have tried calling the police, but nothing has been done.

I know this is a stupid question, but going to ask it anyway, "Is there an official process that can be undertaken to address this issue of stray dogs, disturbing the peace throughout day and night?"

Our quality of life has been reduced to an almost sleep walking state. Even with earplugs we are still woken up.

Being in Maadi Degla, by local standards, I'm told is supposed to be one of the better places, but these dogs make it feel like a ghetto slum.

Really peed off, angry, nervous, agitated due to the lack of quality sleep on a long term basis. 

We moved here because of the very same problem on Road 216.

Short of just leaving Egypt altogether, what's the solution, or right direction to take with this issue?

Any suggestions are 100% welcome.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

AndrewAlex said:


> I know there are a lot of dog lovers in here, I love them myself, but the situation where my partner (a school teacher in one of the British schools) and I live is just horrendous.
> 
> Every night, without fail, between 3-4am we get a pack of street dogs either in front of our building, or on the corner of the street - barking, barking, barking.
> 
> ...



Like most things in Egypt you just get used to it.....when i first arrived i was awoken every day by the first call to pray,couple of months later slept right through it.The barking of the baladi dogs is also a way of life in Egypt and like the egyptians they come to life at night but once again you get used to it eventually and if barking dogs is all it takes to make a ghetto slum well then words fail me.Egypt in general is a very noisey country with mosques calling,car horn constantly tooting and dogs barking so i would say you either learn to live with it or you have to leave.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

There is no legal solution other than getting used to it.. just like you no longer hear the dawn call to prayer. It is now illegal to poison or shoot street animals and moving the dogs on only creates space for another pack to move in. If it does not seem to bother other people maybe you are making too much of it and you have got into the habit of waking up at this time, then hearing the dogs and blaming them for waking you.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

There are several catch/release TNR NGOs such as 

TNR Maadi
https://www.facebook.com/TNRMaadi

TNRMaadi located at iVet are pretty good, their clinic is close by in New Maadi. They get quite busy at the clinic, but are very good at catching street animals. mobile 01006895894

and

Dogs - Society for the Protection of Animal Rights in Egypt

They can give you advice. Neutering a street dog is relatively cheap, and will calm down the aggressive barking. We've spay/neutered 10 street cats that live around our building, with the average cost about 300le. 

Unfortunately, the life of a street dog in Cairo is harsh and brief, they will most likely be poisoned by strychnine (a painful and inhuman way to die), shot by the police, or hit by a car. 

Poison is routinely found in Degla, so be very careful if you have your own dog.


----------



## AndrewAlex (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback, some good advice

I've been living here nearly four years now, so enough time to acclimatize to the comings and goings. I no longer hear the dawn call to prayer, as I made a point of moving somewhere that's not close to one. Had that when we first moved here. 

10-15 dogs howling outside your building is not something you get used to. We're both light sleepers and it does disturb others, they do complain to the "authorities", but nothing ever happens.

Thanks again for the feedback. 

Guess it's simply a case of shape up or ship out.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

AndrewAlex said:


> Thanks for the feedback, some good advice
> 
> I've been living here nearly four years now, so enough time to acclimatize to the comings and goings. I no longer hear the dawn call to prayer, as I made a point of moving somewhere that's not close to one. Had that when we first moved here.
> 
> ...



Much as i hate to say this but i think you've got it in one there.....lol...not many howling dogs in Yorkshire,only sheep bleating,cows mooing and owls hooting so i suppose a bit of a culture shock when you come to Egypt.


----------



## magy2misho (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear that this commotion is disturbing your sleep life. I have the same experience here in Port Said and its extremely annoying.

Their barking is synchronized at around the Fajr prayer, so I think this is a good alarm for the prayer- goers who sometimes can miss waking up for prayer.


----------

